# Drilling the frame?



## connplow (Dec 7, 2007)

Meyer plows require a 1" hole in the frame for the brackets. What's the best bit to use when drilling the 1" hole in the frame of my jeep. Bi-metal hole saw?


----------



## '76cj5 (Dec 12, 2003)

That's what I used. Greenline was the manufacturer. It's still sharp. Go slow and use lots of oil.


----------



## connplow (Dec 7, 2007)

thanx, i hate starting a project with the wrong tools.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

connplow;448771 said:


> thanx, i hate starting a project with the wrong tools.


Amen! Nothing worse then being stuck in the middle with a dismantled truck and you're missing that ONE tool to finish.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

You'll be suprised on how thin the frame actually is....


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Try doing work on a Cherokee! There isn't even a real frame on the thing. But knock on wood, it's served me well for years.


----------



## The Duke (Feb 19, 2007)

ppandr;449110 said:


> You'll be suprised on how thin the frame actually is....


Very true. If you are able to weld, drill the hole larger and weld a sleeve into it. A hole like that in the frame is a great weakness.


----------



## connplow (Dec 7, 2007)

*1st run*

finally got a chance to use the plow last night, a real whopper hit our area (3"). plow and jeep worked great. had to plow the driveway twice because i realized i left the skids on. i'm new at this so i can live with a few mistakes.


----------



## mnormington (Dec 18, 2007)

connplow;455724 said:


> finally got a chance to use the plow last night, a real whopper hit our area (3"). plow and jeep worked great. had to plow the driveway twice because i realized i left the skids on. i'm new at this so i can live with a few mistakes.


I'm a total noob so please forgive me if this is a stupid question, but aren't you SUPPOSED to leave the skids on? I thought they were there to help keep you from catching the blade on stuff like expansion joints in the driveway.


----------

